# Woodgate/Theodolite Creek 14&15 June 2006.



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,

The Child Bride & I just got back from a couple of days at Woodgate :twisted: .

There has been mention made of this magical place here before but not in great detail. let me rectify this 

Woodgate is situated about 30klms south of Bundaberg or about an easy 4 hours drive north from Brisbane. There are 16 kilometres of untouched beach with no highrise and is like stepping back in time to a seaside holliday villiage circa 1960.

It is bounded by Theodolite Creek, a sand and rock bottomed mangrove lined creek to the north, and the magnificent Burrum River to the south. (launch facilities at both.) Accommodation here consistes of beach side rental houses or the Barkala Tourist/caravan park with cabins, camping and caravan capacity. This is also just across the road from the beach and is very popular with retired southerners coming north for the winter.

I ramble on.  To the trip report. Tuesday 14, we put in at Theodolite Ck at about the top of the tide and paddled up stream. About a mile up where is a hole we call Queenfish Corner - Paddled though it dragging a SX40 (colour 305) and a cheaper version bought at a local tackle shop. Allmost straight away, double hook up - two small trevally about 20cms. let em go, another 50 metres or so, another double hook up, two more trevally about the same size - same result.

Continued on up the creek to another gutter - one bream on the SX 40 about 25 Cms. let him go. The weather was turning nasty so returned to our cabin. Enough fishing for one day.

Wednesday, 15th June. Robin was not feeling well so I went alone. Put in around 9am and paddle upstream with the rising tide. Trolling the same lures. Nada till I got to Queenfish corner - straight away double hookup again - little trevally. Bugger this, continue on up stream. tis navagable for a yak for about 5 or 6 kilms.

Was working the shallow gutters running with the tide Piced up one flathed 39cms D'oh! I just love eating lizards. let him go and continued on picking up another half dozen or so lizards all just undersize. (Robin had mentioned that she would really like a feed of fresh fish for tea.) Came round a corner with a rocky pretty steep to bank and got smashed by something way more solid. This is better!  solid litle estuary cod at 38cms. on the SX imitation Not sure what size they need to be, so into a wet bag. (These blokes will live like this for hours.)

Another couple of hundred metres and another solid hook up - Very nice little lizard at 45cms. Into the bag with you me lovely. 

Towards the top, the creek narrows down, gets deeper and is bordered by a tall mangrove forest. Sneaking along dead slow dragging the lures under overhanging tress then my little SX went ballistic! Reel screaming, rod bending right back and touching my shoulder, couldn't get it out of the rod holder. Quickly turn the yak - remove rod - not much of my lovely new braid left! - and still losing it. :shock: Put rod back in holder and paddle franticly in direction of fish still heading down stream and stealing my line. Once I got momentum up, retrieve rod and start working the fish. This is bloody amazing. in around 20 seconds this fish has just about stripped my reel and allmost given me a heart attack at the same time.

So the dance commenced, up and down the creek - round and round we go, then up and down the creak again  Oh man, I just love this high tech braid and flourocarbon stuff  . In all the excitement, I completely forgot my other little uglystick and lood up to see it going off its head too :shock: - Stuff it I reckon the one I was playing was as good as anuthing else I was likely to get. After about 15 minutes, netted a mangrove jack that was bigger than my little measuring board so will have to guestimate it size. Grabbed t'other rod, fish still there :shock: a well and truly played out little grunter at 30cms let him go.

Back to the Jack, De- hooked - donged couple of quick piccies and poked right up into the bow. Don't want those bloody teeth anywhere near my feet. :shock:

Continued on to the head of the creek picking up a couple of grunter all C&R, turn round and replace the SX lookalike with a 52cm Scorpion.

Paddle about 200 metres and similar hit & run to the jack on the Scorpion. This bugger pulled me into overhanging mangroves very quickly and the hooks pulled.

On the paddle back down stream C&R several more flathead, kept one more for the bag, check on the cod, still alive and strong, released him.

All up for the days trip, I kept one jack and two flathead. I lost count on the number of flathead, grunter and small trevally I released. My best estimate is around a dozen lizards, 5 or 6 grunter and 8 or 10 flathead oh, and a cod. This would easily qualify as my best ever days lure fishing and I can't wait to get back up there.

A couple of piccies.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

nice fish mick


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Mick, thats great mate. I've got to envy you that jack - must have been fantastic, particularly after a run of throwbacks.

I'm guessing you're well and truly hooked on lures now.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Good one Mick. That was an excellent report, I could feel every minute of the action! I need to get up there soon.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great trip Mick and the jack and its capture would be special moment to remember :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

What a beauty! In the last pic, makes your flathead look like a tidler.

In the first pic, the front wheel looks like a spare. Did you have a flat sometime? And the overhang of the yaks, do you need red flags attached given how far back they poke?

In your post, you gave some info re Woodgate and then said, "I ramble on." Ahem, as one who truly rambles on and am an expert on it, I have to disagree. I found it very interesting info, though you missed giving a star rating on the accommodation. I looked up the area on Google Earth, just to get a better idea of what's there. Unfortunately, Woodgate is low res although Burrum Heads is good.

So, great story HairyMick. And I guess the lovely lady was after some fish and you were able to bring home the bacon, I mean fishies. Top work.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Woodgate is a magical place. Kind of Reminds me of Iluka (NSW) in the 60s.

Peril, mate, I've dabbled with lures off and on for years from shore and a stinkboat but never with the success I'm getting from a yak. But yeas, that makes twice in a row that I've gone out without my yabbie pump or cast net.

Dodge, That is a PB for me. Gotta get a longer measuring stick.

Troppo, mate.

1. not a spare tyre. been off road driving and that is just mud.

2. Re overhang. Usually do tie a red rag (sometimes) 

3. Re star rating, The cabins are clean, airconditioned with an onsuite and absolutely functional. Nothing real flash but I have stayed in 3 star hotel that weren't as nice. The park is heavily landscaped, with all manner of palms and fig trees. Every van site is shaded and there is an outstanding little outdoor coffee shop at the front.

The owner/operators are very friendly and helpful, Pets are allowed (dogs must be on a leash).

A couple more piccies.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice. Doesn't look like you would suffer from claustrophobia from having too many people around.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Good one Hairy. Im planning a week off in September with Woodgate being my destination. Will let you know closer to the time, but I would love to catch up for a fish with yourself and Troppo while im up that way.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cracking report Mick, and a lovely jack.  Sounds like they pull out of their weight class. Spewing we dont get them down here in Vic


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Not sure I can come up with enough superlatves, Mick :shock: . Top spot, great report, impressive fishing, excellent jack, etc, etc...

Great post for a Friday, it's got me fired up for some yakfishing action over the weekend.

Keep it up.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's one fat jack, congrats on the great session. I'll be heading north end of July, but not sure how we are travelling at this stage, may have to duck down to woodgate, but 1770 might be more likely. 
That can't be peak hour in woodgate Mick, not a roo in sight!? :shock:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

great fishing mick - those jack sure are solid fish aren't they! Sound like an amazing sport fish as well. I think Troppo and I will have to come down for a visit very soon and we can have a mini AKFF conference 

Looks like there's plenty of fishing to be had, especially with the artificial reef so close inshore...


----------



## FishFinder (Apr 11, 2006)

Great report oh hairy one.  Reeking of envy from that trip mate, well done. Woodgate would have to be the most pristine unmolested place in short distance to brisbane.  Oh and the beers great too. :wink:


----------



## PURPLE GIRL (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi guys some more piccies from Woodgate


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Great report (plus fish) Hairy and Purple...I too had a reel humming in my ears as I read through it  . A tough decision to be made with two reels going off, but a bird in the hand wins I guess. Could always be the fish ya playing has messed and tangled with ya second line anyway...but twas still a cool hand ya played Hairy. "Cool Hand Hairy", could be a movie in it :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Top Jack Mick. A great report and photos from you and Purple Girl. Onya guys.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Great report on a good catch and a good spot. Think I wouldnt mind heading up that way for a few days....


----------



## mackyE (Jul 7, 2006)

Just got back from a week at Woodgate, first time I tried fishing from my Scupperpro. I basically threw plastic minnow around the mangroves and legdges in thedolite creek . 
Got a few small trevally, 2 small Estuary Cod, Small barracuda, 2 small flatties, one reasonable Mangrove jack and one big jack that snagged me instantly and then bent the hook in half while I was trying to unsnag him.

Bloody hard to fight a fish in a narrow channel with a lot of wind and current. Learned a lot, though I have to get more casting practice. Really is a beautiful spot. 
Shame it looks like the developers are moving in.

I have to get some sx40s by the sound of it!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome mackyE. Sounds like a good trip


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day MackyE,

Welcome aboard mate. 

There are some really good fish in the upper reaches of the creek. How far up did you go?

I find the further up Theodolite I go the better the fishin is. I'm tipping you got the pike/barracuta, cod and trevally around the rocks at the first right hand bend? if so, you need to go another mile or so - at least.

At times, there be good queenfish in the hole in that bend but not much else of any moment. (All the stink boaters flog it)


----------



## mackyE (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot the tips!

I went about 2-3klm up from the kink on 2 days (Queenfish hole) but most of the time I was near the bend.

I tried to fish the last 1/3 of the high tide but the last few days the tide was going full in the morning out so I did not go as far, lot easier to let the current take you then paddling against it. Pretty big tide there.

There were at least 2-3 stink boats fishing the first 2-3klm of the creek every day, they did not want to go to far up so the kayak really has the advantage.

I did not have any small HB lures, tried a mid sized scorpion but it was too shallow for it and it kept getting fouled so I gave up and stuck to the plastics. Lots of submerged mangrove branchs and roots, got a lot of "tree fish".

I have really not done much lure fishing in an esturary so I am learning as I go

Next time I will try a bit further up, really beautifull place, If I was a fish I would want to live there :lol: I have never caught so many different types of fish in an estuary before, nice to get something different than bream,whting and flatties.

I even hooked a 3 ft eagle ray, just on its shoulder near its mouth, dont know if it was accidentally jigged or it went for the plastic.

Huge sand flats at the mouth of the creek is it worth trolling on the high tide? I did not try the bay at all, I would have but I did not see any surface action at all and the creek was so much nicer to paddle (more to see). 
I was tempted to go to the artifical reef but i did not have all my safety gear and I only have one very small spinning rod ATM with 8 pound line. All my other rods are way to big. (love those Kmart 30% of sales, rod had a broken tip and was 50% off, they then took 30% off at the register, bargain!)

I saw a commercial fisho netting near the mouth, I saw the by-catch and there were 20-30 very small queenfish dead on the bank, what a waste. Well fed pelicans and ospreys though.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day mackyE

I don't know about the bay. Never fished it. It has allways looked pretty barren to me.

The SX 40s in any colour work a treat up there. 2 to 3 klms above the queenie hole is where it really starts to get interesting.  The creek narrows down, and gets deeper with sand banks and rock bars at the top.

I like to put in around low tide and go up with the current as far as I can go and fish - have lunch and return with the falling tide.

The artie in front of Woodgate can fire up at times but it gets a real hammering from the local stink boaters.


----------

